# Fitting 5-112 MK5 wheels on 5-100 MK4 hubs w/20 mm adaptors, what do I have to do to my car?



## cdroadwarrior (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Everybody,
I bought an awesome set of 16' OEM Bionline5 wheels, which look awesome, but unfortunately, they were 5x112 MK5 wheels which don't fit on my 5x100 MK4 hubs. 
I was considering buying some H&R Wheel Adaptors to make them work on my car, but these adaptors also act as 20mm spacers. 
I have a couple of questions that I was hoping to get some feedback on:
1) What other modifications would I need to do to maintain the handling and functionality of my car with these spacers? 
2) Would I need to get it re-alligned as well as modifying the suspension? 
3) Are there clearance issues related to the wheel-wells? 
4) How does this size of spacer affect the look of the car?
Take care,
- Brock


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

do you happen to know the offset or ET on the 16"er's, and the wheel width. this will help you calculate the clearance. not really sure if it's gonna be worth the hassle for an OEM 16" wheel.


----------



## cdroadwarrior (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: wheel specifications for Bioline5 Wheel*

Thanks for the help! The specs for my wheels are as follows:
Name: Bionline5
Size: 16" X 6.5"
Bolt Pattern: 5 X 112mm
Offset: 50mm
Part Number: 1K0 601 025AJ
Bare Rim Weight:
Found On: 2005.5 Jetta
Center Cap Part Number: 3B7 601 171
My current wheels are the 15" stock steel wheels, so even this would be a big upgrade. One additional advantage is that I could also use a set of 17" Audi Wheels from a 1992 Audi 100 with snow tires that I have (which I believe are 5-112).
Given these specs, how can I calculate my clearances and what I would need to do to make these work, such as alignment, suspension, and clearances?
Thanks again!
- brock


----------



## dinodman (Oct 11, 2003)

20mm adapter will give you a final offset of 30mm which will definetly work. Are you sure the are 6.5 wide?


----------



## cdroadwarrior (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: (dinodman)*

I just looked again, the specs on these wheels and what is stamped on the wheel is 6.5 inches wide. Does this seem wider than they should be?
With the 20mm adaptor/spacers and a final offset of 30mm, would this affect my ride/alignment/suspension significantly? How do you think this would affect the look of my car to have these spacers and new wheels? I currently have the stock 15" steel wheels.
Thanks again for your help!
- Brock


----------

